

Route-First Rails Development - hire_charts
http://code.hireart.com/2015/01/13/route-first-rails-development/

======
carsongross
Somewhat OT, but I've come to think that the rails routing system is one of
the weakest parts of the framework. It can be both obscure and precious at
times, and I've never found the two-way map maintained for link generation
worth the abstraction costs.

Something closer to sinatra, where routes are more explicit, but with a bit
more high-level functionality would be easier for me to deal with.

------
VeejayRampay
In case someone is wondering (like I did) what the shallow: true means in that
context, see [http://guides.rubyonrails.org/routing.html#nested-
resources](http://guides.rubyonrails.org/routing.html#nested-resources)
(subsection 2.7.2).

